# Please help my oranda...



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an oranda which prefers to rest on the surface most of the time. While Resting it leaves thread like brown dumpings at least once a day. These dumpings dangle out for sometime after which it slowly leaves them. Its swimming aint erratic and it is balanced enough... Kindly suggest what ahould i do and whats the problem with my oranda. Its very active at afternnons and feeding time...


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like it is eggs?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

What are you feeding?


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

What temperature do you keep the tank?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

IT IS POOP! brown string, dangling then falling... it all adds up!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Poop did you say poop..... most likely but thats why I wanted to know what she was feed it.


----------

